# The Face of Israel...



## pbel (Aug 30, 2015)

This is the face and the fate of the Israeli occupation...a young boy who will grow up and face his enemy rather than live like a Serf on his-own land...


----------



## Hollie (Aug 30, 2015)

Your thread should be entitled "The Pointlesness of the Insensate Joooooo Hater".

These kinds of undated, unattributed photos of unknown origin, location and context serve only to reinforce your prejudices. They only persuade others as to your mindless hatreds.

Did you know the child in the photo was actually pleading with the Israeli soldier not to send him back to Gaza'istan?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2015)

pbel said:


> This is the face and the fate of the Israeli occupation...a young boy who will grow up and face his enemy rather than live like a Serf on his-own land...
> 
> View attachment 48767






 Couple of things about this picture.

 1) It is from facebook so not a valid source

 2) the uniform is not Israeli

 3) the picture is posed and not for real.

 4) the weapon is not one used by a soldier as it is very grubby and uncared for.

 Want to try again from another islamonazi source


----------



## pbel (Aug 30, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Your thread should be entitled "The Pointlesness of the Insensate Joooooo Hater".
> 
> These kinds of undated, unattributed photos of unknown origin, location and context serve only to reinforce your prejudices. They only persuade others as to your mindless hatreds.
> 
> Did you know the child in the photo was actually pleading with the Israeli soldier not to send him back to Gaza'istan?



In the news


Palestinian women bite, fight off Israeli soldier trying to arrest 12-yo boy (PHOTOS, VIDEO) — RT News
RT.com‎ - 21 hours ago
In the clip, the soldier attempts to wriggle out of the grasp of the _*choking*_ and biting relatives ... An _*Israeli soldier*_ detains a Palestinian _*boy*_ during a protest against Jewish ...

Videos: Brave Tamimi women of Nabi Saleh take down Israeli soldier assaulting injured child – Mondoweiss
Mondoweiss‎ - 2 days ago
More news for israeli soldier choking boy

Images for israeli soldier choking boyReport imagesThank you for the feedback. Report another imagePlease report the offensive image. CancelDone


{"cb":21,"cl":3,"cr":12,"id":"KIfy5Tw_H7z44M:","oh":610,"os":"61KB","ou":"https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BwWdAVfIQAEq0Zx.jpg","ow":407,"pt":"Solidarity Gaza on Twitter: \u0026quot;Damn these Palestinian boys ...","rh":"twitter.com","ru":"Solidarity Gaza on Twitter","s":"","th":102,"tu":"https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...7uMM2vvtEWcUbDU9Lhv7Tw7MHY0a1rml670IU7SWO_lrk","tw":68}


{"cl":9,"cr":9,"id":"YaPjOlLqiQlYeM:","oh":237,"os":"10KB","ou":"https://cintayati.files.wordpress.c...with-choke-hold-on-little-palestinian-boy.jpg","ow":200,"pt":"Israel has detained 3,000 Palestinian children since 2010 ...","rh":"cintayati.wordpress.com","ru":"Israel has detained 3,000 Palestinian children since 2010","s":"","th":91,"tu":"https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...Ky_5yH1I1MpFcwQ6tCdgsjOmuJZSsKdVHL3dZkZ5bSTkg","tw":76}

1 day ago

{"cb":15,"cl":15,"cr":9,"id":"MPuvaQkVBj2RuM:","oh":1064,"os":"301KB","ou":"http://mondoweiss.net/wp-content/up...boy_in_a_headlock_at_g-a-22_1440789212168.jpg","ow":962,"pt":"Videos: Brave Tamimi women of Nabi Saleh take down Israeli ...","rh":"mondoweiss.net","ru":"Videos: Brave Tamimi women of Nabi Saleh take down Israeli soldier assaulting injured child","s":"","th":90,"tu":"https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...YpO3ynMS7bMYrQ-dSow2PIM8uHRbqYEo3t9HHeaRwku3s","tw":81}


{"id":"Jq1qndp3RdrSnM:","oh":800,"os":"59KB","ou":"http://www.theblaze.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Baby-Ramallah-IDF-2.jpg","ow":600,"pt":"Mideast Conflict Made No Difference When a Palestinian Mom ...","rh":"theblaze.com","ru":"Mideast Conflict Made No Difference When a Palestinian Mom With Choking Infant Came Running to Israeli Soldiers for Help","s":"","th":96,"tu":"https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...Qxqx03xTToJDvPXZQEaUxjhG5mjIqVj9W5Jo3ZEmzZosg","tw":72}


{"cb":9,"cl":15,"cr":12,"id":"7fSbxDTRstHxMM:","oh":300,"os":"36KB","ou":"http://www.palestinechronicle.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/boy_arrested_tamar.jpg","ow":400,"pt":"Choked, Beaten and Strip-searched\u0026#39;: HRW Slams Israel for ...","rh":"palestinechronicle.com","ru":"'Choked, Beaten and Strip-searched': HRW Slams Israel for 'Abusive Arrests' of Palestinian Kids - Palestine Chronicle","s":"","th":90,"tu":"https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...oMSnsissJMe6_GNcokFgUT_CSZxLMyEpt43l1AV3V7VGQ","tw":120}

21 hours ago

{"cb":3,"cl":9,"cr":15,"id":"CfUVBFInIx5syM:","oh":500,"os":"149KB","ou":"http://cdn.rt.com/files/2015.08/original/55e1fd7ec461889f768b4584.jpg","ow":900,"pt":"Palestinian women bite, fight off Israeli soldier trying ...","rh":"rt.com","ru":"Palestinian women bite, fight off Israeli soldier trying to arrest 12-yo boy (PHOTOS, VIDEO)","s":"","th":90,"tu":"https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...aSdPKv8o5nLAiSd5-pAHGK5HqviN1z82ZGX1oAPWvslQg","tw":162}

More images for israeli soldier choking boy
*Videos: Brave Tamimi women of Nabi Saleh take down ...*
mondoweiss.net/2015/08/*israeli*-*soldier*-assaulting

Cached
Mondoweiss

Loading...
2 days ago - _*Israeli soldier*_ chokeholds young _*boy*_ at gunpoint after clashes between .... What a horrific and pathetic scene a grown man with a _*choke*_ hold ...
*WATCH: Palestinians struggle with IDF soldier, preventing ...*
www.jpost.com/...*Israeli*.../WATCH-Palestinians-strug...

Cached
The Jerusalem Post

Loading...
1 day ago - The Jerusalem Post - _*Israel*_ News ..... The _*soldier*_ pushes her back and tells her to leave the _*boy*_ alone. Muhammad's left arm can be seen in a ...
*ISRAEL AGGRESSION: Soldiers assaulting Palestinian child*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQecCzGjWQ0

Cached
Feb 9, 2014 - _*ISRAEL*_ AGGRESSION: _*Soldiers*_ assaulting Palestinian _*child*_ ... one of the _*soldiers*_ is holding the 13-year-old Palestinian _*boy*_ in a _*choke*_-hold.
*Soldiers Take Pictures Of Themselves Abusing Wounded ...*
www.imemc.org/article/66947

Cached
Feb 9, 2014 - ... Alqods Independent Media Center, showed a number of _*Israeli soldiers*_ assaulting a Palestinian _*child*_, on Friday evening [February 4 2014], ...
*Israel: Security Forces Abuse Palestinian Children | Human ...*
https://www.hrw.org/.../*israel*-security-forces-abuse-...

Cached
Human Rights Watch

Loading...
Jul 19, 2015 - Security forces have _*choked*_ children, thrown stun grenades at them, beaten them ... _*Israeli*_ border police forces put another 11-year-old _*boy*_, Ahmad Abu .... “A few kids were throwing rocks at the _*soldiers*_, who were all in black, ...
*Palestinian woman fights off Israeli soldier to release a child ...*


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2015)

Hooray for Pallywood!

How many times are we going to see threads titled "the face of Israel" filled with bullshit Islamist propaganda?


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 30, 2015)

Another academy award for Shirley Temper!  Of course, the kids are throwing rocks.


----------



## Hollie (Aug 30, 2015)

Cap' this pic'.

View attachment 48767

"No, no Mr. soldier. Please don't send me back to Gaza. Can you adopt me? I want a life in a free, open society where I can grow up to _be_ somebody. I don't want to die because I'm forced by islamic terrorists to wear a suicide vest and 'asplode for the jihad."


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 30, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread should be entitled "The Pointlesness of the Insensate Joooooo Hater".
> ...









 Yep all stage managed pallywood productions for islamonazi propagandists like yourself to spread as the truth


----------



## Roudy (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Daniyel (Aug 31, 2015)

Strangely some people didn't feel compelled to help the choked boy.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Strangely some people didn't feel compelled to help the choked boy.






 You can see it is stage managed by the simplest of things. The first thing they would have gone for was his gun and shot him. The girl does not have hold of his hand, he has hold of hers. The two women are not grappling with him just posing as there is no rucking of his clothes


----------



## Hollie (Aug 31, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Strangely some people didn't feel compelled to help the choked boy.


The Paliwood Production Studios stole a scene from The Walking Dead.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hooray for Pallywood!
> ...



Why do you worship the Jews so much?  Time to (I meant close) close Pandora's box and learn who they really are, Pandora's box is where all evil comes from . The only right they have to the land that some live on now is weapons, a military and money. They are not only out to find peace in Palestine/ Israel but are out to start an empire, like the old days, you know the Greek empire, then Roman Empire.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...






Whats wrong pit stop had your bubble burst again by the truth being told about Palestinian manipulations to create a LIE.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Everything about the jews is  lie, even their bible. The bible is all Greek and some Roman myths. There was a greek God called Chaos, and the creation story is taken from the Greeks story of creation.


----------



## pbel (Aug 31, 2015)

Religion is used when there is no common sense.


----------



## toastman (Aug 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Do us all a favour and take your delusions elsewhere.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I think you live in a delusional state, there never was an Israel, its all based on others history. They are not Gods chosen people and God never told them that was their land, except THEIR god. Israel is an invention of the 20th century.


----------



## fanger (Aug 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Strangely some people didn't feel compelled to help the choked boy.
> ...


Why would they grab his gun, Carbine actually, if they dont know how to use it and there are  scores of other police nearby ready to justify shooting civilians?


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 That is the Roman Catholic Bible, the O.T predates Greece by 1000 years


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2015)

pbel said:


> Religion is used when there is no common sense.






 So that's why the Palestinians rely on it all the time


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






Was there ever a Palestinian nation prior to 1988 ?  They are not Gods chosen either as their god in a minor moon deity. Palestine as a nation is a fantasy thought up by the arab muslims as a LIE to steal land that was never theirs. Your Bible mentions Israel, are you saying your God LIED ?


----------



## Challenger (Aug 31, 2015)

Pallywood or IDF brutality? Here's footage of the whole incident from Vice.com. I've not read the article so won't comment on it but I have watched the video. Have a look and make up your own mind.

Viral Video of Women Fighting Israeli Soldier Spotlights Harsh Treatment of Stone Throwers | VICE News


----------



## fanger (Aug 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > This is the face and the fate of the Israeli occupation...a young boy who will grow up and face his enemy rather than live like a Serf on his-own land...
> ...


want to try again Phoeny?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 31, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No it doesn't,  the OT was wrote in Alexandria, with Greek influence , and Alexandria was not called Alexandria till Alexander made it a city. After the Greek empire came the Roman. I must of missed the jewish empire.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 31, 2015)

I believe this is a Galaxy S6 in the girl's pocket ... I wonder if this is the poverty that push people to such boundaries of biting.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 31, 2015)

The IDF brutalizes Palestinian children in public and tortures them back in the jail.  And all these dumbass Pallywood fuckers can do, is regurgitate the same lame rap.  Every video (except for theirs), is a fake.  Every example of police brutality, is staged.  And no matter who initiated the violence, the Pals are always at fault.

You pro-Israeli mother-fuckers, are absolutely disgusting!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Pallywood or IDF brutality? Here's footage of the whole incident from Vice.com. I've not read the article so won't comment on it but I have watched the video. Have a look and make up your own mind.
> 
> Viral Video of Women Fighting Israeli Soldier Spotlights Harsh Treatment of Stone Throwers | VICE News






 Still shows a stage managed video of a Palestinian terrorist performing for the camera. Where did the IDF vehicles disappear to, why was their no smoke from the tear gas. Why the sudden jump from a residential area to an urban area mid frame. Why the wrong uniform for an Israeli soldier, and why the battered and stained gun. Just does not add up, and then right at the end we see the pallywood productions outlet for the video.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





 No as I watched the video and want to know why it went from civilian area to urban between frames. Do you want to try again and show which IDF he was a member of with his button down sleeves and his Palestinian gun.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The Bible was translated from Hebrew to Greek.  You are such an ignorant dumbass bigot one doesn't even know where to start.


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 The OT goes back 4,500 years, it is the Jewish Torah. Keep trying pitstop one day you might get it right


----------



## Roudy (Aug 31, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Hooray for Pallywood!


----------



## Phoenall (Aug 31, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The IDF brutalizes Palestinian children in public and tortures them back in the jail.  And all these dumbass Pallywood fuckers can do, is regurgitate the same lame rap.  Every video (except for theirs), is a fake.  Every example of police brutality, is staged.  And no matter who initiated the violence, the Pals are always at fault.
> 
> You pro-Israeli mother-fuckers, are absolutely disgusting!







 And not once have you produced any evidence of this apart from that on islamonazi sites


----------



## Roudy (Aug 31, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Pallywood or IDF brutality? Here's footage of the whole incident from Vice.com. I've not read the article so won't comment on it but I have watched the video. Have a look and make up your own mind.
> 
> Viral Video of Women Fighting Israeli Soldier Spotlights Harsh Treatment of Stone Throwers | VICE News



Vice news!  Ha ha ha. What a joke.


----------



## fanger (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe he was a settler
*15% of settlers are American, new research claims*
*This provides hard evidence that this constituency is strikingly over-represented, both within the settler population itself and within the total population of Jewish American immigrants in Israel,” Sara Yael Hirschhorn, the author of the forthcoming book “City on a Hilltop: Jewish-American Settlers in the Occupied Territories Since 1967,”*
*15% of settlers are American, new research claims*


----------



## Roudy (Aug 31, 2015)

*Majority of Palestinians are recent Arab invaders from neighboring Arab lands. 

Hear it from the horse's mouth, donkey brain:*


----------



## fanger (Aug 31, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Pallywood or IDF brutality? Here's footage of the whole incident from Vice.com. I've not read the article so won't comment on it but I have watched the video. Have a look and make up your own mind.
> ...


Shameful: IDF Soldier Abandoned to Arab Mob in Nabi Salah
no joke


----------



## Roudy (Aug 31, 2015)

Ever wonder why Pali animal leaders don't volunteer their own kids to become suicide bombers?  They have to be one of the most depraved people on the face of this planet.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 31, 2015)

The Galaxy girl also caused some drama last time there was a similar incident in Nabi Saleh.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> The Galaxy girl also caused some drama last time there was a similar incident in Nabi Saleh.


That video is an indication of just how brutal and unjust the occupation is.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Ever wonder why Pali animal leaders don't volunteer their own kids to become suicide bombers?  They have to be one of the most depraved people on the face of this planet.


Suicide bombing ended in 2005.  And they love their children just as much as any parent would.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> And not once have you produced any evidence of this apart from that on islamonazi sites


And you're a fuckin' liar, troll.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The Galaxy girl also caused some drama last time there was a similar incident in Nabi Saleh.
> ...


Because the unjust destribution of Samsung devices to political activists? They are brutaly taken off the shelves I'm telling you!


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wonder why Pali animal leaders don't volunteer their own kids to become suicide bombers?  They have to be one of the most depraved people on the face of this planet.
> ...


"Successful Suicide Bombing" you mean.
Yes I have already shown you the links.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Because the unjust destribution of Samsung devices to political activists? They are brutaly taken off the shelves I'm telling you!


So fucking what, everybody's got cell phones. 

 That doesn't prove shit!

What is wrong with you?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> "Successful Suicide Bombing" you mean.
> Yes I have already shown you the links.


I'm sorry, I cannot recall them at the moment.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Because the unjust destribution of Samsung devices to political activists? They are brutaly taken off the shelves I'm telling you!
> ...


The fact kids are forced to play along the games you encourage.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > "Successful Suicide Bombing" you mean.
> ...


Here we go again..
Israel foiled 17 suicide attacks so far this year, Shin Bet says
2014
Shin Bet, police foil ‘pregnant’ suicide bomber plot in Tel Aviv

Suicide attacks never stopped..including suicide bombing, we just got better at foiling them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> The fact kids are forced to play along the games you encourage.


Forced to play what games, you irresponsible prick?

You arrested her brother!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Here we go again..
> Israel foiled 17 suicide attacks so far this year, Shin Bet says
> 2014
> Shin Bet, police foil ‘pregnant’ suicide bomber plot in Tel Aviv
> ...


From your own link...

_"...terror cells are now frequently being established without affiliation to a Palestinian group..."_​
But that doesn't stop you from blaming Palestinian's.  Furthermore, attacks in the West Bank, is not terrorism.  It's self defense.  As long as you occupy the West Bank, you and your settler insurgents are legal targets.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again..
> ...



That's a nice blood libel coming from one asking whether Israeli's and balestinians can become friends...funny You don't see Your part in keeping that dream further apart.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Told you the evidence shows he is a Palestinian terrorist pretending to be an Israeli soldier. An Israeli soldier would have shot the first terrorist that attacked him.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The Galaxy girl also caused some drama last time there was a similar incident in Nabi Saleh.
> ...






 No it shows just how easy it is to have you believing the islamonazi propaganda because your JEW HATRED is all consuming


----------



## Challenger (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> The Galaxy girl also caused some drama last time there was a similar incident in Nabi Saleh.



That seems to indicate she lives there and is brave enough to stand up to IDF thugs time, after time, after time. I wouldn't be surprised to read one day she meets up with a fatal "accident" if she carries on, but hey, just another day in Occupied Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again..
> ...






 What don't you understand about Palestinians forming terror groups that are not affiliated to hamas still being Palestinians.
 How can it be self defence when the Palestinians are instigating the violence, that would be like me saying I shot you in the back in self defence........................


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The Galaxy girl also caused some drama last time there was a similar incident in Nabi Saleh.
> ...






Shows that the parents are not concerned about their children, and see them as disposable commodities


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wonder why Pali animal leaders don't volunteer their own kids to become suicide bombers?  They have to be one of the most depraved people on the face of this planet.
> ...







 Then why are we still seeing children with bomb vests trying to get through the separation barrier. Then we have the women with babies in prams that try and smuggles bombs into Israel. Both have happened in the last 5 years so why do you lie


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And not once have you produced any evidence of this apart from that on islamonazi sites
> ...






 No YOU ARE as you refuse to give an account of your claims other than from sites that meet with your POV


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Because the unjust destribution of Samsung devices to political activists? They are brutaly taken off the shelves I'm telling you!
> ...







 So the Palestinian children have cell phones priced at $300 yet cant afford to rebuild houses or eat proper food. Don't you see the disparity in your views, it is like a druggie saying I cant afford to eat because I need $500 a day for crack


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > "Successful Suicide Bombing" you mean.
> ...






 You never can when faced with the truth but you will continue to run with " no suicide bombing since 2005".    Did you know that the Palestinians had Jirdan complain to the UN about the Israelis stopping them from successfully engaging in suicide bombing by building the barrier.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The fact kids are forced to play along the games you encourage.
> ...






 So that means it would be acceptable to you to have a family of crack addicts attack you because the police arrested their brother ?


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again..
> ...


Without affiliation to Hamas/PiJ/PLO/Fatah, so what do you think they are?? Eskimos?!?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Without affiliation to Hamas/PiJ/PLO/Fatah, so what do you think they are?? Eskimos?!?


Dutch-Indonesians.

BTW, here's the face of terror...







...which makes me wonder, is that what you look like, when you're getting your ass kicked by Burka women?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So that means it would be acceptable to you to have a family of crack addicts attack you because the police arrested their brother ?


Wrongfully arrested?  Of coarse.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

rylah said:


> That's a nice blood libel coming from one asking whether Israeli's and balestinians can become friends...funny You don't see Your part in keeping that dream further apart.







_Back to you..._


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Without affiliation to Hamas/PiJ/PLO/Fatah, so what do you think they are?? Eskimos?!?
> ...



So again Hamas hides behind civilians...

That's the face of Gazans' TERROR against themselves:


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Without affiliation to Hamas/PiJ/PLO/Fatah, so what do you think they are?? Eskimos?!?
> ...







 Yep the face of a Palestinian terrorist pretending to be an IDF soldier. this is easily seen if you look at the clothing and weapon involved. When will you admit that you are taken in by Palestinian pallywood propaganda every time because you are consumed with your rabid JEW HATRED


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So that means it would be acceptable to you to have a family of crack addicts attack you because the police arrested their brother ?
> ...






 Wrongfully arrested in the course of committing a crime, yeah right and I suppose that the next serial killer will have been wrongfully arrested as well.

 Once again you show that you are consumed with RABID JEW HATRED and allow it to control your life


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice blood libel coming from one asking whether Israeli's and balestinians can become friends...funny You don't see Your part in keeping that dream further apart.
> ...






 The handful of extremists that amoun to less than 0.1% of the Jewish population, now compare this to the 80% of arab muslim population of gaza chanting death to the Jews, death to America, deah to the Pope


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice blood libel coming from one asking whether Israeli's and balestinians can become friends...funny You don't see Your part in keeping that dream further apart.
> ...





Thank you for the opportunity to show that in Israel a citizen can express his views freely, either for Palstine or against it:

Arab block a road on the way to Acre in support  for palestine:

Jews and Arabs support Gaza in Israel:


----------



## Challenger (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



...says Shin Bet. OK, if you say so. 

Problem is, state security apparatus everywhere has a tendency to magnify the threat to keep people's fear levels high so they can continue being funded or obtain greater funding. Most of the time, the "sheeple" just take their word for it.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







 Or in the case of neo Marxist Labour they threaten the sheeple when they complain about muslims raping their 12 year old daughters. Isnt that right rat boy ?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wonder why Pali animal leaders don't volunteer their own kids to become suicide bombers?  They have to be one of the most depraved people on the face of this planet.
> ...



That still doesn't answer the question why islamist leaders don't volunteer their own kids.

Suicide bombing was brought down dramatically because the Israelis built the wall. Now the animals have introduced terror tunnels.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



And Zionist brutality and occupation isn't exaggerated by Pallywood?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The Galaxy girl also caused some drama last time there was a similar incident in Nabi Saleh.
> ...



Nah, she's just an aspiring young Pallywood actor, just as you are an ass-piring Pallywood journalist.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



It's a natural process of evolution. Palestinians instinctually become terrorists. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Maybe, maybe not. I tend not to take much notice of You-tube, in any event. I leave that to the "sheeple"


----------



## Challenger (Sep 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Ah...the wit of the Zionist troll...never ceases to bore.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Not my fault you ended working in a failing industry.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Pallywood isn't limited to YouTube, dumbass.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Information Technology is a failing industry...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Is it?  Not if you're in the Israeli high tech industry, mr Pallywood reporter.  Ha ha ha. 

Pallywood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The term has been publicized in part by Richard Landes, as a result of an online documentary video he produced called _Pallywood: According to Palestinian Sources_, alleging specific instances of media manipulation.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Isn't it? That's where you get all your "soundbite clips" from.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Israellycool Exposes Pallywood Incident


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Then let me educate you about the field you work in Achmed:


*PALLYWOOD: HISTORY

DEFINITION*

The term “Pallywood” refers to the staging of scenes by Palestinian journalists in order to present the Palestinians as hapless victims of Israeli aggression. They are able to succeed in this endeavor in large part due to the credulity and eagerness of the Western press to present these images, which reinforce the image of the Palestinian David struggling valiantly against the overpowering Israeli Goliath. Pallywood has led to astonishing lapses in Western journalistic standards in which badly staged scenes regularly appear on the news as “real events.” This page attempts to outline how such lapses could have come about, producing the current situation.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Fear not, Achmed Challenger, you too can be a Pallywood star one day!

*‘Shirley Temper’ and the Reality of Pallywood Hits Mainstream Media*
We present the Tamimi family. A well known Pallywood activist family who ambushed the soldier for publicity. pic.twitter.com/wVeocGF9dx

— IDF Elite (@idfelite) August 30, 2015

The UK Daily Mail has finally caught on to the reality of Pallywood, the nickname for the professional Palestinian activists who pose in suffering mode for social media and the international press. This time they profiled a recent ambush of an Israeli soldier in the West Bank. In the photograph, a group of Palestinians are seen tackling the shocked soldier who is kneeling over a Palestinian boy. The soldier is being bitten on the hand by 13-year-old Ahed Tamimi, a known Pallywood star. Tamimi’s presence in the photograph raised questions regarding the authenticity of the claims associated with the image.

The teenager has appeared in a string of similar videos where she challenges Israeli security forces and rose to prominence after she was filmed confronting one who arrested her brother, which resulted in her being presented with a bravery award.

…Online blogs have dubbed her ‘Shirley Temper’ and accused her of being a ‘Pallywood’ star – a term coined by author Richard Landes, describing the alleged media manipulation by Palestinians to win public relations war against Israel.

Apparently the soldier pinned the boy down at gunpoint following a weekly pro-Palestinian march that took place in the area. A fact that was not included in the social media release of the image, but was later clarified by the IDF spokesperson, is that rocks were being thrown at the Israeli soldiers by the activists.

‘The youth who was photographed was identified by the lookout force as a stone-thrower, and because of this it was decided to detain him. At the time of the arrest, a violent provocation by a number of Palestinians developed, including women and children. In light of the violent altercation, the commander decided to not to go ahead with the detention.’

He added: ‘Two additional Palestinian youths were arrested for throwing stones during the violent clashes. The soldier pictured was lightly wounded as a result of the violent actions against him.’ 

This is Pallywood, folks, where anyone can become a star. At least if they’re willing to sacrifice their dignity and fight on behalf of a terrorist regime while potentially knocking off a soldier or two. Makes the casting couch look like a piece of cake.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Without affiliation to Hamas/PiJ/PLO/Fatah, so what do you think they are?? Eskimos?!?
> ...


You've made some pretty dumb statements in the past but I think you have just scored a record. 

You also ignore the fact these people got some nerve messing with what you describe "the face of terror" - I wonder how you'd feel approaching what one that is trying to get you blown in pieces or being ran over and won't care to also die in the process (no, not for justice but to get laid in heaven)

All you clowns claim about IDF being inhumane and cruel is a total bullshit simply because so far Palestinians attack soldiers on daily basis, it's called velvet gloves treatment. 

Old Hebrew saying "Mercy the cruel and you'll end up cruel to the merciful"

*The true face of terror is 17 suicide attacks against innocent people in less than a year.*
*
Don't bother to reply.*


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> You've made some pretty dumb statements in the past but I think you have just scored a record.
> 
> You also ignore the fact these people got some nerve messing with what you describe "the face of terror" - I wonder how you'd feel approaching what one that is trying to get you blown in pieces or being ran over and won't care to also die in the process (no, not for justice but to get laid in heaven)
> 
> ...


You certainly know what cruel is, going after a kid with a broken arm.

As far as suicide attacks, you deserve them.  You've earned them.  It is your fault you have them.  Get the fuck off land that isn't yours and you won't get them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

rylah said:


> Thank you for the opportunity to show that in Israel a citizen can express his views freely, either for Palstine or against it:
> 
> Arab block a road on the way to Acre in support  for palestine:
> 
> Jews and Arabs support Gaza in Israel:


You have a very sick society.

*Israel’s Culture Minister says Unarmed Palestinian Protesters 
“Should have Been Shot”*​


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> That still doesn't answer the question why islamist leaders don't volunteer their own kids.
> 
> Suicide bombing was brought down dramatically because the Israelis built the wall. Now the animals have introduced terror tunnels.


Those tunnels are for life support, not terror.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 1, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Ah – now we’re getting to the heart of the matter (somebody cue up Don Henley). You have inadvertently identified a primary element of islamist fear societies. 

One of the first rules in the maintenance of totalitarianism is to invent an external enemy to deflect scrutiny and criticism of the real enemy: the internal oppressor(s).

Isn't it funny how we see all these islamist "victims" running around with machine guns, complaining of discrimination, whining about being unfairly accused of terrorist bombings, and warning their enemies of the innocent civilians that would be killed in a military reprisal? They justify their murderous acts by claiming to be oppressed by non-Moslems. But if they were truly fighting oppression, they would surely lash out at their own oppressive governments first. On the contrary; they seem to be doing their oppressive government's bidding. When islamics are given the chance to run their own governments, the first thing they do is lock down the society, remove all human rights, and oppress everyone within their borders with intolerable religious laws and ruthless enforcement. .


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really, et al,

A Psychopath is a person suffering from a chronic mental disorder with abnormal and violent social behavior; lacking of any true insight; and unable to see oneself as others do.   Where as a sociopath is a person with a personality disorder manifesting itself in extreme antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience; incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.  The Arab Palestinians often exhibit characteristics of both afflictions.

It is the case that most hardcore Arab Palestinians, both individually and collectively, lead a parasitic lifestyle; and create a financial dependence on donor nations.  Often this pathological behavior is reflected in a lack of motivation, low self-discipline _(politically uncoordinated and collectively difficult to reign-in)_.   This is exhibited by poor behavior controls, threats, aggression and verbal abuse.



Billo_Really said:


> As far as suicide attacks, you deserve them.  You've earned them.  It is your fault you have them.  Get the fuck off land that isn't yours and you won't get them.


*(COMMENT)*

You believe that Israel deserves to be subject to "Suicide Attacks."
It is Israel's fault they are subject to "Suicide Attacks."​
_The anti-social personality's understanding of responsibility is vague and contradictory._

*Blaming Israel Justifies Arab Palestinian Bad Behavior *​
The most vocal of the Arab Palestinians that blame all their ills and shortcomings on the Israelis (or America) tend to _overemphasize themselves while at the same time underemphasizing the negative effects of their actions (rocket fire, attacks, bombing, kidnapping and murder)_.  Overemphasizing the negative effects Israelis have is the the same as overemphasizing self _(the needs of the Palestinians)_. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > You've made some pretty dumb statements in the past but I think you have just scored a record.
> ...



What are you blabbering now, big mouth with the low IQ? Pali animals blow up bus loads and pizzerias filled with little kids.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > That still doesn't answer the question why islamist leaders don't volunteer their own kids.
> ...



Life support my ass!  There is no "life support" by digging tunnels into Israel, unless you're conducting a terror operation, as they have.

Hamas Killed 160 Palestinian Children to Build Gaza Tunnels


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> A Psychopath is a person suffering from a chronic mental disorder with abnormal and violent social behavior; lacking of any true insight; and unable to see oneself as others do.   Where as a sociopath is a person with a personality disorder manifesting itself in extreme antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience; incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.  The Arab Palestinians often exhibit characteristics of both afflictions.
> 
> ...



In conclusion, their main goal is to commit genocide on the Jews, and destroy Israel, turning it into yet another Islamic terrorist shariah shithole. The rest are all excuses.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

RoccoR said:


> A Psychopath is a person suffering from a chronic mental disorder with abnormal and violent social behavior; lacking of any true insight; and unable to see oneself as others do.   Where as a sociopath is a person with a personality disorder manifesting itself in extreme antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience; incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.  The Arab Palestinians often exhibit characteristics of both afflictions.
> 
> It is the case that most hardcore Arab Palestinians, both individually and collectively, lead a parasitic lifestyle; and create a financial dependence on donor nations.  Often this pathological behavior is reflected in a lack of motivation, low self-discipline _(politically uncoordinated and collectively difficult to reign-in)_.   This is exhibited by poor behavior controls, threats, aggression and verbal abuse.


And you're an irresponsible hypocrite who refuses to take ownership over the things you do.  The reason they are dependent of foreign aid, is a direct result of your illegal and immoral occupation and blockade.



RoccoR said:


> You believe that Israel deserves to be subject to "Suicide Attacks."
> It is Israel's fault they are subject to "Suicide Attacks."​


Absolutely!  End the occupation and blockade and I won't think that.




RoccoR said:


> _The anti-social personality's understanding of responsibility is vague and contradictory._
> 
> *Blaming Israel Justifies Arab Palestinian Bad Behavior *​
> The most vocal of the Arab Palestinians that blame all their ills and shortcomings on the Israelis (or America) tend to _overemphasize themselves while at the same time underemphasizing the negative effects of their actions (rocket fire, attacks, bombing, kidnapping and murder)_.  Overemphasizing the negative effects Israelis have is the the same as overemphasizing self _(the needs of the Palestinians)_.


You shoot at them while they're fishing and farming, how the fuck is that overemphasizing?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> In conclusion, their main goal is to commit genocide on the Jews, and destroy Israel, turning it into yet another Islamic terrorist shariah shithole. The rest are all excuses.


Until you end the occupation and blockade, it is you who are making up the bullshit excuses.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > You've made some pretty dumb statements in the past but I think you have just scored a record.
> ...








Come on we are not getting fooled by these anymore..


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Come on we are not getting fooled by these anymore..


Like I said, you're irresponsible pieces of shit, who make up excuses to blame others for the shit things you do.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 1, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Come on we are not getting fooled by these anymore..
> ...


Responsibility? Take a look and tell me if letting your kid to throw rocks on a soldier is a responsible behavior. 
Now what's the excuse this time regarding the broken arms as you mentioned?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > You've made some pretty dumb statements in the past but I think you have just scored a record.
> ...





Did he have a broken arm, or was it just more pallywood FX. No one would let a child out to commit terrorism if the child had a broken arm, they would keep them safe and make sure a splint was put on the arm so complications could not set in. Once again you let your JEW HATRED consume your thought process and stop you from seeing the reality.

By the way the land is theirs granted under International law in 1923 so the arab muslims should be the ones moving.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the opportunity to show that in Israel a citizen can express his views freely, either for Palstine or against it:
> ...







 Is it any worse than American society ? ? ? ? ?   Where children are brought up in derelict buildings infested with rats


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > That still doesn't answer the question why islamist leaders don't volunteer their own kids.
> ...







 So why are they going into Israel, mainly under schools where they stop and get filled with High Explosives from Iran


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Come on we are not getting fooled by these anymore..
> ...







The evidence is there and still you deny it. shows that your Jew hatred clouds your ability to think clearly and takes over your whole life.

 So no actual broken arm just a prop to have morons like you giving sympathy and telling LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > A Psychopath is a person suffering from a chronic mental disorder with abnormal and violent social behavior; lacking of any true insight; and unable to see oneself as others do.   Where as a sociopath is a person with a personality disorder manifesting itself in extreme antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience; incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.  The Arab Palestinians often exhibit characteristics of both afflictions.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > A Psychopath is a person suffering from a chronic mental disorder with abnormal and violent social behavior; lacking of any true insight; and unable to see oneself as others do.   Where as a sociopath is a person with a personality disorder manifesting itself in extreme antisocial attitudes and behavior and a lack of conscience; incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.  The Arab Palestinians often exhibit characteristics of both afflictions.
> ...







 The reason they are dependent on foreign aid is because they cant or wont live normal lives and earn the money they do. Loot at the leaders who are worth $billions from stolen foreign aid, from every $1 of foreign aid 1Cent goes to the people the rest goes into the leaders pockets.

 You realise that the occupation and blockade were partly placed because of suicide attacks, or doesn't your islamonazi Jew Hatred history cover that aspect.

 Because they are not fishing or farming as you have been shown, they are smuggling or engaging in acts of terrorism.


----------



## rylah (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ​



People can be killed by stones, they do it daily in the muslim world s a punishment for adultery. Stones are weapons especially in a gang.

Who is the sick when this happens daily all around the ME;


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > In conclusion, their main goal is to commit genocide on the Jews, and destroy Israel, turning it into yet another Islamic terrorist shariah shithole. The rest are all excuses.
> ...







 Until you islamonazi scum stop terrorism, violence and targeting children the blockade and occupation stays. And if you want some go to Israel and get some.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 2, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Responsibility? Take a look and tell me if letting your kid to throw rocks on a soldier is a responsible behavior.
> Now what's the excuse this time regarding the broken arms as you mentioned?


The soldier is in an area he has no legal authority to be in.  People should throw rocks at him.  Actually, he should be shot!  He's an insurgent.  An invader.  He should be dead!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 2, 2015)

rylah said:


> People can be killed by stones, they do it daily in the muslim world s a punishment for adultery. Stones are weapons especially in a gang.
> 
> Who is the sick when this happens daily all around the ME;


Oh fuck you!  I used to have rock fights when I was a kid.

Don't want rocks, get the fuck out of the area!  The kid has a right to be there, you don't!


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Responsibility? Take a look and tell me if letting your kid to throw rocks on a soldier is a responsible behavior.
> ...






 What law says he has no legal right to be there, after all the Palestinians aids riddled leader signed a treaty giving him a right to be there didn't he. He is there LEGALLY and you cant come up with any law that says he isn't. The only people who should be shot are those throwing stones, rioting, committing acts of terrorism and supporting the Palestinian scum


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > People can be killed by stones, they do it daily in the muslim world s a punishment for adultery. Stones are weapons especially in a gang.
> ...






 PROVE IT from an unbiased and non partisan source, and the UN is very biased and partisan.


----------



## rylah (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > People can be killed by stones, they do it daily in the muslim world s a punishment for adultery. Stones are weapons especially in a gang.
> ...



Really You used to fight with rocks? That's when You joined the club..

But the fact that You might not managed to harm or kill anyone,
doesn't disprove that it's a deadly weapon in the hands of gangs,
and children shouldn't be doing this but study...

Or is this a part of their formal education?


----------



## Roudy (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Responsibility? Take a look and tell me if letting your kid to throw rocks on a soldier is a responsible behavior.
> ...



Ha ha ha. The land was under Jordanian and Egyptian occupation and was lost to Israel they attacked Israel in order to destroy it. If anybody has legal authority to be there it would be the Israelis, not the invading Arabs. Isrselis should execute anybody that attacks them with rocks or anything else.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 2, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Responsibility? Take a look and tell me if letting your kid to throw rocks on a soldier is a responsible behavior.
> ...


Mr.Judge jury executioner, you are a hypocrite.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 2, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...





Hollie said:


> One of the first rules in the maintenance of totalitarianism is to invent an external enemy to deflect scrutiny and criticism of the real enemy: the internal oppressor(s).



Good grief, we agree on something! The Zionist regime creats an external "Palestinian threat (existential)" in order to deflect attention from their constant oppression, disposession and land grabs. The Israeli population is frightened by this "threat" into conformity with the Government "line" any opposition is intimidated into silence. Standard Stalinism.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 2, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



So the child throws stones (like he's going to hit anything at that distance). It's the ones using slings that can cause damage. Still doesn't mean the Zionist thug has the right to use that amount of brutality in "arresting" him. 

Just curious, can you provide the link to the "Step three" video, as the photo just shows a child sitting on a rock, with what perhaps looks like a cast on his arm. It would be useful to see his face and confirm the child depicted in still 3 is the same as the one in the other two stills.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 2, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Oh those poor Palestinians all they can do is throw rocks the size of baseballs at your head, and lobb missiles, and send suicide bombers, and conduct terror operations using tunnels, and get arms fro neighboring terrorist nations and use them against Israelis from neighboring, and use their own kids as ammunition.  Meanwhile, Israelis have to be disciplined and use restraint against the animals and not allow them to create a Pallywood propaganda opportunity.


----------



## fanger (Sep 2, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


How difficult is it to flip an image from left to right ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

fanger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 2, 2015)

Quite hard if you don't want a mirror image of the original, and this isn't a mirror image


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 2, 2015)

fanger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


It's still the boys other arm, in the picture with the soldier this is the left hand from the boy's direction, in the other picture it's the right arm from the boy's direction.
But since you only trust the source of these images I included the link with the original photos below, and so it is the same in the video,  use the internet.
https://m.facebook.com/Tamimipresspage?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/Tamimipresspage





But I bet this is real easy for you to find the original photo so kindly provide it yourself so kindly share it with us and don't forget that the soldier's watch should be on the left hand as well.


----------



## fanger (Sep 2, 2015)

Interesting facebook page, which collects info on those who click on your link


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 2, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> It's still the boys other arm, in the picture with the soldier this is the left hand from the boy's direction, in the other picture it's the right arm from the boy's direction.
> But since you only trust the source of these images I included the link with the original photos below, and so it is the same in the video,  use the internet.
> https://m.facebook.com/Tamimipresspage?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/Tamimipresspage
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter which arm is broken, you don't treat children that way!

Is there no atrocity that crosses the line with you?  Is there anything the IDF does, that would make you say,_ "Okay, that's not right!"_


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 2, 2015)

rylah said:


> Really You used to fight with rocks?


Yeah.  I was a kid.  That's what kids do.




rylah said:


> That's when You joined the club..


What club are you talking about?

Keep in mind, this isn't about me.




rylah said:


> But the fact that You might not managed to harm or kill anyone,
> doesn't disprove that it's a deadly weapon in the hands of gangs,
> and children shouldn't be doing this but study...
> 
> Or is this a part of their formal education?


A rock being thrown at an armed troop carrier, is not a deadly weapon.  But this is a perfect example of just how far you fuckers go, to justify your inhuman treatment of Palestinian's.  Just like average Germans defended the Nazis treatment of the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2015)

fanger said:


> Interesting facebook page, which collects info on those who click on your link






 Only if you allow it to, I block all such actions so that none of my personal details are now posted


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > It's still the boys other arm, in the picture with the soldier this is the left hand from the boy's direction, in the other picture it's the right arm from the boy's direction.
> ...







Slither slither little snake in the grass. It shows that the Palestinians are very bad at continuity and cant work out how we know they are faking things.

 What atrocity are you on about the young girl trying to entice a grown man to grope her for the camera. As that seems to be the focal point of the video and not the boy.   Is there nothing that the Palestinians do that will ever make you say "THATS NOT RIGHT" ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Really You used to fight with rocks?
> ...







 So you threw rocks the size of your fist at your "friends" with enough force to cause them lasting damage. What a warped and twisted upbringing you must have had.

And this is a perfect example of your rabid Jew Hatred that you try and deny is present, deflecting away from the reality and placing the blame on the heads of the Jews.

 Now I ask again for a link to prove your claims of inhuman treatment of Palestinians from an unbiased and non partisan source


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Yeah, all that clanging noise must give those poor, innocent, IDF soldiers massive headaches,






and massive, disproportionate, attacks against civillians  using arms supplied by Uncle Schmuel






isn't state terrorism at it's worst? Of course not! Zionists can do what they like, because Uncle Schmuel has their backs...


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Why stand with Islamist and their propaganda when these obviously speak their mind about all Americans and the plan to destroy and take over all of Europe?

Since Obumer is not willing to doing his part to admonish these hateful slimes and protect our borders I'd have to say go get'm Put'n. Put the sickle in and reap for the fields are beginning to rot with hatred towards God's children.

*
Published on Jul 27, 2015*
During an address delivered at the Al-Aqsa Mosque on July 24, Sheik Ahmad Al-Dweik said that Allah had promised to restore the Islamic Caliphate and that it would "fight the U.S. and bring it down" and would "eliminate the West in its entirety."


"Al-Aqsa Mosque Address: The Caliphate Will Eliminate the West in Its Entirety"


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...





Challenger said:


> Just curious, can you provide the link to the "Step three" video, as the photo just shows a child sitting on a rock, with what perhaps looks like a cast on his arm. It would be useful to see his face and confirm the child depicted in still 3 is the same as the one in the other two stills.


----------



## theliq (Sep 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting facebook page, which collects info on those who click on your link
> ...


We already know what you are


----------



## theliq (Sep 3, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


And Americans and Jews say exactly the same thing......so your hypocritical comment IS ???????


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


That's why he blocks access, he's got something to hide...


----------



## theliq (Sep 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Wouldn't imagine so Challenger,he's very shallow..steve


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






 Hey if the Palestinians didn't try waging a war with Israel then they would not get hurt. And this is a nice pieced of Photoshopping, but you can still see the joins


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2015)

Challenger said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





 Like you then .


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Yeah, you're probably right, either way, the little neo-Nazi creep isn't worth bothering with.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 3, 2015)

theliq said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I do not see any Americans soldiers signing young children up for camp and encouraging them to kill people they do not know. Hypocritical will be a new key word to watch for those with murderous hearts pushing propaganda, ty.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



They wrote the OT is Alexandria, Egypt under the authority of Greeks, well they were Greeks , Hellenistic Jews, who most likely knew Hebrew, Aramaic and spoke Greek. They had a huge library there as you know. Those 400 years between time, was when Greek and then Rome took power. Jews or Hebrews had moved to Alexandria, Rome and Babylon, and some stayed in Judea. In those years, Hebrew pretty much became a dead language.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 So you are saying that the Greeks were around in 2,500 BCE and wrote the Torah ( the catholicised version of which is the OT), and not the Jews from Judea and Samaria ?  
 Hebrew was spoken, read and wrote from 2,500 until 1 second before I wrote this, it is the language of the Torah and the Jews and has been passed down through the last 4,500 years.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No I'm saying it was actually wrote

"There can be little doubt that the Law was translated in Philadelphus's time since Greek quotations from Genesis and Exodus appear in Greek literature before 200 BCE The language of the Septuagint is more like Egyptian Greek than it is like Jerusalemite Greek, according to some."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ptolemy_II_Philadelphus

*Ptolemy II Philadelphus* (Greek: Πτολεμαῖος Φιλάδελφος, _Ptolemaîos Philádelphos_, 309–246 BCE) was the king of Ptolemaic Egypt from *283 BCE to 246 BCE*


during this time, using the library and all the oral traditions.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 3, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Really? Not done much looking then.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 And the Torah was written 1800 years before this by the Jews, and the Torah became the O.T. in about 70 A.D. when Jesus was crucified. Every time you post your islamonazi crap it just shows that you know nothing about the Jews or the history of the Christians, and have been told what to post by your imam


----------



## Penelope (Sep 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




Did you read my post. If so you will note the torah or OT was not penned until about 300 BC, This has nothing to do with the OT which was not wrote till much later. Of course  the Greek Jews in Alexandria knew some oral stuff and even some written down, that Ezra attempted to do from his travels to Babylon and back to Jerusalem, but the OT is full of Greek, Egyptian, Sumerian, and Persian ideologies, since the Jews in Babylon interacted with the Persians. Virgin birth is Greek and Roman theology, not Jewish.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You ignorant asylum escapee, the Septuagint was a translation of the Old Testament into Greek by written by Greek Jews. Which is why you can thank the Jews for playing a big part in laying the foundation for Greek and Western civilization as we know it today. 


*Septuagint*




Fragment of a Septuagint: A column of uncial text from 1 Esdras in the _Codex Vaticanus_ c. 325–350 CE, the basis of Sir Lancelot Charles Lee Brenton's Greek edition and English translation.

*The Septuagint (from the Latin septuaginta, "seventy") is a translation of the Hebrew Bible and some related texts into Koine Greek. As the primary Greek translation of the Old Testament, it is also called the Greek Old Testament. *This translation is quoted a number of times in the New Testament,[1][2] particularly in Pauline epistles,[3] and also by the Apostolic Fathers and later Greek Church Fathers. The title (Greek: Ἡ μετάφρασις τῶν Ἑβδομήκοντα, lit. "The Translation of the Seventy") and its Roman numeral acronym *LXX* refer to the legendary seventy Jewish scholars who solely translated the Five Books of Moses as early as the 3rd century BCE.

The traditional story is that Ptolemy II sponsored the translation of the Torah (Pentateuch, Five Books of Moses). Subsequently, the Greek translation was in circulation among the Alexandrian Jews who were not fluent in Hebrew but fluent in Koine Greek,[6] which was the _lingua franca_ of Alexandria, Egypt and the Eastern Mediterranean at the time.[7]


----------



## Penelope (Sep 3, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



really bits and pieces , and kept in Jerusalem, mostly oral stories  , remember they didn't have the printing press back then.  Moses didn't write crap. The Greeks did though.  I'm sure Ezra did have fragments taken from Babylon. He was  to reintroduce Judaism in Jerusalem, he traveled back and forth and he most likely died in Babylon.  Moses , who was he, Sargon was also put in a basket  and found floating in the water.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 And you are wrong because you cant read English very well. The Torah was written 1600 years before the Greeks came on the scene. History has it that the Torah was written by Moses,  it is worth noting that the 2004 discovery of fragments of the Hebrew Bible at Ketef Hinnom dating to the 7th century BCE, and thus to before the Babylonian captivity, suggests that at least some elements of the Torah were current before the Babylonian exile. So you see you are so Wrong and should stop listening to the imam's sermon.
 The virgin birth is not part of Judaism is it, it is part of Christianity because the Greeks mistranslated the original Hebrew that meant an engaged girl .


----------



## theliq (Sep 3, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Pheo,you have omitted the Ayssrians in your prose,these people were far more important to the Jews than the Greeks or anyone else...spend time researching history before you blunder on, in the above summation.steve


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 You mean the people who invented maths and had it stolen by the arab muslims  ?

 What do they have to do with the writing of the Torah before the Greeks came on the scene ?


----------



## theliq (Sep 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Well the Greeks stole much the Ayssrians Litrature and Technology including what is today known as the  Achemedies Screw etc.,moreover it was the Ayssrians that exiled the Jews from Babylon,it was they that knew about the seminal Jews who were part Arab...Pheo,I know you admire me greatly, I am always prepared to help you in your quest to find your real identity...................both Ayssrians and Greeks had simple mathematics but it was the Arabs who invented Maths as we know it today.......your Hatred of everything Arab,clouds your judgement but is also one reason you are a Rabid Zionist,like so many other Jews,...today.....it is regrettable that you and your ilk will never be able to progress into the future......you are as I say,up to your neck in shit.......but other wonderful Jews will forward the Jewish (but NON ZIONIST) religion,culture and identity

But this does not allow you to foist on others,your ignorant view of Jewish/Israelite history.Something you should remember for the future..steven


----------



## Indofred (Sep 4, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Your thread should be entitled "The Pointlesness of the Insensate Joooooo Hater".
> 
> Did you know the child in the photo was actually pleading with the Israeli soldier not to send him back to Gaza'istan?



Liars are commonly easy to bust - especially when the internet is so easy to use.
This already injured boy, note his arm in a cast, was being assaulted by a vicious Israeli bastard.

Have the video.

Israeli soldier scuffles with Palestinian boy


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Your islamonazi lack of education is showing again in your poor spelling and grammar. Is this shift 2 coming on, made up of recent arrivals.

 try reading the real history books and not those handed round by your imam. Maths as we know it was around before the arab muslims were invented by mo'mad.
 Once again you claim I am a Jew and once again you are wrong, just showing that you are a complete moron like all islamonazi stooges.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread should be entitled "The Pointlesness of the Insensate Joooooo Hater".
> ...






 Seen it and the stills that show it was stage managed. How did the bandage, no cast is shown, move from his left arm to his right arm between takes. Very poor continuity by pallywood productions


----------



## Indofred (Sep 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Seen it and the stills that show it was stage managed. How did the bandage, no cast is shown, move from his left arm to his right arm between takes. Very poor continuity by pallywood productions



Liar.
The cast remains on his left arm all the way through the attack by the child molesting Israeli bastard.


----------



## Indofred (Sep 4, 2015)

Also - You seem to be accusing one of the world's top news agencies of staging the video.
This is from a Reuters camera crew.

Would you care to accuse them using your real name and argue it out in court?


----------



## Indofred (Sep 4, 2015)

Of course, you have to realise this is average behaviour for jew boy IDF faggots.
Just how many heavily armed IDF twats does it take to make an 8 year old boy cry?
Count the fuckers.


One hopes all the bastards get cancer and die a slow, painful death.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Seen it and the stills that show it was stage managed. How did the bandage, no cast is shown, move from his left arm to his right arm between takes. Very poor continuity by pallywood productions
> ...







 So you have not seen the stills of the boy taken after the attacks on the Israeli soldier by Palestinian scum. The BANDAGE moved to his other arm. No cast at all just a bandage that can be used over and over again.

 PALLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS FAILS AGAIN


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Also - You seem to be accusing one of the world's top news agencies of staging the video.
> This is from a Reuters camera crew.
> 
> Would you care to accuse them using your real name and argue it out in court?





 I bet the footage is from a Palestinian film crew and sold to Reuters, and yes the video was staged by incompetent Palestinian actors that appear in many other staged videos. Like the girl trying to force the soldier to grope her is none other than Shirley temper, google all about her if you dare.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2015)

...and even if it's real, highly unlikely since it's edited, and the people who produced are known Pallywood actors with extensive records, but let's assume it is, it's obvious that the animals were throwing rocks at the soldier before the scuffle began, and he was trying to detain one of them who was responsible. When he tried to do that they ganged up on him, and he showed restraint by not using his weapon.  So again, what did the soldier do wrong here?


----------



## Indofred (Sep 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I bet the footage is from a Palestinian film crew and sold to Reuters, and yes the video was staged by incompetent Palestinian actors that appear in many other staged videos..



Ah, so well armed Jewish Palestinians have stolen IDF uniforms, IDF guns, and leant Hebrew to make a short video clip.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Indofred (Sep 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Thanks - please link to them


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the footage is from a Palestinian film crew and sold to Reuters, and yes the video was staged by incompetent Palestinian actors that appear in many other staged videos..
> ...






 No they copy the IDF uniforms, they buy the guns on the black market and they already know Hebrew from living in the area. Or is that beyond your understanding. But as I said look up Shirley temper who is all growed up now and will soon be married to some jihadi and churning out more terrorists to feed the fatah propaganda machine.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...






 Look at post 98 and you will see the pallywood lack of continuity


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



I think IndoFart is ass-piring to be a Pallywood star one day:

*‘Shirley Temper’ and the Reality of Pallywood Hits Mainstream Media*
We present the Tamimi family. A well known Pallywood activist family who ambushed the soldier for publicity. pic.twitter.com/wVeocGF9dx

— IDF Elite (@idfelite) August 30, 2015

The UK Daily Mail has finally caught on to the reality of Pallywood, the nickname for the professional Palestinian activists who pose in suffering mode for social media and the international press. This time they profiled a recent ambush of an Israeli soldier in the West Bank. In the photograph, a group of Palestinians are seen tackling the shocked soldier who is kneeling over a Palestinian boy. The soldier is being bitten on the hand by 13-year-old Ahed Tamimi, a known Pallywood star. Tamimi’s presence in the photograph raised questions regarding the authenticity of the claims associated with the image.

The teenager has appeared in a string of similar videos where she challenges Israeli security forces and rose to prominence after she was filmed confronting one who arrested her brother, which resulted in her being presented with a bravery award.

…Online blogs have dubbed her ‘Shirley Temper’ and accused her of being a ‘Pallywood’ star – a term coined by author Richard Landes, describing the alleged media manipulation by Palestinians to win public relations war against Israel.

Apparently the soldier pinned the boy down at gunpoint following a weekly pro-Palestinian march that took place in the area. A fact that was not included in the social media release of the image, but was later clarified by the IDF spokesperson, is that rocks were being thrown at the Israeli soldiers by the activists.

‘The youth who was photographed was identified by the lookout force as a stone-thrower, and because of this it was decided to detain him. At the time of the arrest, a violent provocation by a number of Palestinians developed, including women and children. In light of the violent altercation, the commander decided to not to go ahead with the detention.’

He added: ‘Two additional Palestinian youths were arrested for throwing stones during the violent clashes. The soldier pictured was lightly wounded as a result of the violent actions against him.’

This is Pallywood, folks, where anyone can become a star. At least if they’re willing to sacrifice their dignity and fight on behalf of a terrorist regime while potentially knocking off a soldier or two. Makes the casting couch look like a piece of cake.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I think IndoFart is ass-piring to be a Pallywood star one day:
> 
> *‘Shirley Temper’ and the Reality of Pallywood Hits Mainstream Media*
> We present the Tamimi family. A well known Pallywood activist family who ambushed the soldier for publicity. pic.twitter.com/wVeocGF9dx
> ...


Israel is going to light up like a star, if they try to take the Russians out in Syria. 

 Lets see how they do when they go up against the big boys, big mouth.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 4, 2015)

Challenger said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Where is the original source? There are some things in your picture out of place for your so called American teens in this photo.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I think IndoFart is ass-piring to be a Pallywood star one day:
> ...




You keep masturbating yourself to that scenario Mohomood, but fail to ask yourself, why would Israel go into Syria? They have no reason to, in fact the best thing that Israel can do is leave Syria alone until it becomes a totally failed state.  And the Russians will never fight anybody in Syria, it isn't their country, dumbass.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Exactly, those guns don't even look real if you look closely.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


A lot more elements that merely the guns that are off.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I think IndoFart is ass-piring to be a Pallywood star one day:
> ...






 Only you see the Israelis wanting to take the Russians out of Syria, the rest see you as the islamonazi stooge you are. This thread is about alleged incidents involving the IDF and Palestinian actors, if you want to post about Syria then either go to the Syria board or the M.E. board and mix with the other braindead conspiracy theorists. If you cant keep to the topic don't be offended if you are reported and/or ignored.


----------



## fanger (Sep 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> ...and even if it's real, highly unlikely since it's edited, and the people who produced are known Pallywood actors with extensive records, but let's assume it is, it's obvious that the animals were throwing rocks at the soldier before the scuffle began, and he was trying to detain one of them who was responsible. When he tried to do that they ganged up on him, and he showed restraint by not using his weapon.  So again, what did the soldier do wrong here?


The israeli soldier (border police, not a real soldier) came from behind the protesters in the video, so I doubt he had stones thrown at him, his face mask was pulled away exposing  his face for all to see, he was pulled away by another israeli 
 "soldier"


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2015)

Bullshit. I don't know about you, but I'd be really pissed if someone throw a big rock at my hesd, regardless of the age.   Maybe the Pali animals should care more for their kids?  Just saying....

*‘Shirley Temper’ and the Reality of Pallywood Hits Mainstream Media*
We present the Tamimi family. A well known Pallywood activist family who ambushed the soldier for publicity. pic.twitter.com/wVeocGF9dx

— IDF Elite (@idfelite) August 30, 2015

The UK Daily Mail has finally caught on to the reality of Pallywood, the nickname for the professional Palestinian activists who pose in suffering mode for social media and the international press. This time they profiled a recent ambush of an Israeli soldier in the West Bank. In the photograph, a group of Palestinians are seen tackling the shocked soldier who is kneeling over a Palestinian boy. The soldier is being bitten on the hand by 13-year-old Ahed Tamimi, a known Pallywood star. Tamimi’s presence in the photograph raised questions regarding the authenticity of the claims associated with the image.

The teenager has appeared in a string of similar videos where she challenges Israeli security forces and rose to prominence after she was filmed confronting one who arrested her brother, which resulted in her being presented with a bravery award.

…Online blogs have dubbed her ‘Shirley Temper’ and accused her of being a ‘Pallywood’ star – a term coined by author Richard Landes, describing the alleged media manipulation by Palestinians to win public relations war against Israel.

Apparently the soldier pinned the boy down at gunpoint following a weekly pro-Palestinian march that took place in the area. A fact that was not included in the social media release of the image, but was later clarified by the IDF spokesperson, is that rocks were being thrown at the Israeli soldiers by the activists.

‘The youth who was photographed was identified by the lookout force as a stone-thrower, and because of this it was decided to detain him. At the time of the arrest, a violent provocation by a number of Palestinians developed, including women and children. In light of the violent altercation, the commander decided to not to go ahead with the detention.’

*He added: ‘Two additional Palestinian youths were arrested for throwing stones during the violent clashes. The soldier pictured was lightly wounded as a result of the violent actions against him.’*

This is Pallywood, folks, where anyone can become a star. At least if they’re willing to sacrifice their dignity and fight on behalf of a terrorist regime while potentially knocking off a soldier or two. Makes the casting couch look like a piece of cake.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Exactly, those guns don't even look real if you look closely.


All your Pallywood bullshit, is nothing more than conjecture and innuendo.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bullshit. I don't know about you, but I'd be really pissed if someone throw a big rock at my hesd, regardless of the age.


If you were standing on their front lawn and refused to get off, you should expect at least a rocky reply.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> You keep masturbating yourself to that scenario Mohomood, but fail to ask yourself, why would Israel go into Syria? They have no reason to, in fact the best thing that Israel can do is leave Syria alone until it becomes a totally failed state.  And the Russians will never fight anybody in Syria, it isn't their country, dumbass.


You really find new levels of stupid, don't you?

Israel has already conducted several missile attacks inside Syria and the Russians are already there.  Earth to idiot, they even have a base there with a couple of warships parked outside.

Earth to idiot (part du), Syria is a Russian ally with a lot of trade between the two country's, why wouldn't they come to their defense?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Only you see the Israelis wanting to take the Russians out of Syria, the rest see you as the islamonazi stooge you are. This thread is about alleged incidents involving the IDF and Palestinian actors, if you want to post about Syria then either go to the Syria board or the M.E. board and mix with the other braindead conspiracy theorists. If you cant keep to the topic don't be offended if you are reported and/or ignored.


This thread is about the face of the Israeli occupation of Palestinian land.  The same hubris that makes Israel think it can continue this occupation indefinitely, is the same hubris that makes them think they can attack anyone they please.  Well, lets see them occupy Syria with a big dog in the neighborhood?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 4, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Only you see the Israelis wanting to take the Russians out of Syria, the rest see you as the islamonazi stooge you are. This thread is about alleged incidents involving the IDF and Palestinian actors, if you want to post about Syria then either go to the Syria board or the M.E. board and mix with the other braindead conspiracy theorists. If you cant keep to the topic don't be offended if you are reported and/or ignored.
> ...


Invented "Pal'istanians" with an invented nationality are not "occupied".


----------



## theliq (Sep 4, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Your Double Bluff is easily see through Pheo,even for a Moron LOL like me....steve


----------



## theliq (Sep 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Of course, you have to realise this is average behaviour for jew boy IDF faggots.
> Just how many heavily armed IDF twats does it take to make an 8 year old boy cry?
> Count the fuckers.
> 
> ...


No doubt the child will be taken away and CAGED in all weathers for a week or two,as is Nornal IDF practice....Pathetic


----------



## theliq (Sep 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Also - You seem to be accusing one of the world's top news agencies of staging the video.
> ...


Idiot Zionist....Comment.really Pheo you can be a silly prick ...at times


----------



## theliq (Sep 5, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Slut Comment as usual


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...and even if it's real, highly unlikely since it's edited, and the people who produced are known Pallywood actors with extensive records, but let's assume it is, it's obvious that the animals were throwing rocks at the soldier before the scuffle began, and he was trying to detain one of them who was responsible. When he tried to do that they ganged up on him, and he showed restraint by not using his weapon.  So again, what did the soldier do wrong here?
> ...






 How did he come from behind, was he a Palestinian then in disguise so that the world would believe he was IDF ?
 Are you incapable of reading English as the report said the boy was identified as having thrown stones at the troops ( not the soldier seen ) which is a criminal offence under Jordanian law and was arrested. Face masks are worn by palestinains and are a uniform, so marking them as military targets. That means the IDF can shoot in sight any Palestinian wearing any part of the jihadi's uniform: red and white cloths, black and white cloths, face masks of any description and a weapon.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, those guns don't even look real if you look closely.
> ...







 Nope factual as shown by the evidence. Just do a search on the Al Durra case and see how the truth was hidden, when in reality the incident was stage managed and employed actors. Another case of Israeli bullets doing a 180 to strike their targets


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. I don't know about you, but I'd be really pissed if someone throw a big rock at my hesd, regardless of the age.
> ...






 Not their front lawn is it, anymore than the stolen ground you stand on is yours ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Only you see the Israelis wanting to take the Russians out of Syria, the rest see you as the islamonazi stooge you are. This thread is about alleged incidents involving the IDF and Palestinian actors, if you want to post about Syria then either go to the Syria board or the M.E. board and mix with the other braindead conspiracy theorists. If you cant keep to the topic don't be offended if you are reported and/or ignored.
> ...







 Problem is under the Geneva conventions Israel can and will continue the occupation and there is nothing you or anyone else can do to change that. If any nations like say dildo's USA decided to make any moves that could be seen as an act of war then the rest of the world would say "OI USA NO".   As I said only in your fantasy world is Israel attacking Russian troops and wanting to occupy Syria, in reality she is defending herself from terrorist attacks by Syrian forces and IS/AQ terrorists.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 So no answers to the points raised, why am I not surprised.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, you have to realise this is average behaviour for jew boy IDF faggots.
> ...






 Is that how the Palestinians treat their own children then, as the IDF don't as proven the last time a RABID NAZI JEW HATER posted the same RACIST CLAIM.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...







 So you don't believe that Palestinians can use camera's and doctor what is shown to fit their agenda. You are the silly prick old chap shown by your failure to engage brain before typing


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







 Fact actually if you look at the evidence ?


----------



## theliq (Sep 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


Sorry You Mug.....But they DO,and it was an Aussie Jurno that brought this despicable IDF action and behaviour to the worlds attention...Moron Zionist Dipshit

www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2014/02/10/3939266.htm     Walkley Award Winner 2014
Watch in its entirerity,you see Pheo......unbias source.......YOU ARE AN UNMITIGATED LIAR....FOR ALL TO SEE MOREOVER www.care2.com/news/member/312733850/3781476

ZIONSTS ARE COMPLETE GHASTLY LIARS......NEVER TRUST A ZIONIST NEVER TRUST THE IDF...........steve


----------



## theliq (Sep 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


DICK STIP....you have No Credibility...........You Say you are not Jewish? but you are a Mad Zionist........


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 And embellished the truth with Lies and Blood Libels because the reality was they were held for less than 1 hour. As usual the reporters take only one side of the act and that is from Palestinian sources. So what do you think of the palestinain liars testimony ( Palestinian is Oz slang for liar according to my family over there) and the rebuttal by the  Israel's Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

 Seems that you will believe any lie spread by the Palestinians because you are nothing more than an ISLAMONAZI JEW HATING POS RACIST


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 You have just proven me right by going into one of your rants and personal attacks because you are incapable of answering the points raised. I believe you are some 14 year old muslim kid living in brick lane and only goes out to the mosque


----------



## Challenger (Sep 5, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Really? Such as?


----------



## Indofred (Sep 5, 2015)

I see no one managed to show any photos to prove the cast changed arms during the "Pallywood" production.
That'll be something to do with the posters who claimed it being liars.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 5, 2015)

Indofred said:


> I see no one managed to show any photos to prove the cast changed arms during the "Pallywood" production.
> That'll be something to do with the posters who claimed it being liars.







 Try post 98 that clearly shows the same boy with the BANDAGE on his right arm, Cant see any cast in any of the video's or pictures just an improvised sling and a bandaged arm. It was ok when he was throwing stones at people in the first picture and then changed arms in the third picture.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Dear, Habib. Never trust the IDF?

It has been the IDF which defended Israel from wars of aggression initiated by Arabs-Moslems. Ethnic and religious cleansing of competing politico-religious ideologies is what defines Islamism and its fascistic goals. Only through the efforts of the IDF and its citizen soldiers has the Islamo-genocide been refused. It's just unfortunate that Christians in the Middle East completely ravaged by Islamism don't have the same strength of will to survive that the Jewish State has.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, those guns don't even look real if you look closely.
> ...



Yeah, you said it, big mouth with the low IQ.  It's all staged Pallywood bullshit.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. I don't know about you, but I'd be really pissed if someone throw a big rock at my hesd, regardless of the age.
> ...



It isn't and never was their front or even back lawn.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You keep masturbating yourself to that scenario Mohomood, but fail to ask yourself, why would Israel go into Syria? They have no reason to, in fact the best thing that Israel can do is leave Syria alone until it becomes a totally failed state.  And the Russians will never fight anybody in Syria, it isn't their country, dumbass.
> ...



Hey you said it: "Israel has already conducted missile attacks inside Syria" and...neither the Syrians nor the "Russians" did anything about it.  Most,y because the target of the attack was nuclear or WMD which Syria had tried to keep secret. 

Syria isn't Russian territory, nor does Russia have a alliance pact with it, like NATO does, big mouth with the low IQ.  It's just a low level Russian client state, if it goes down in flames just like the other Russian client states such as Libya did, that's life.  

But if you want to masturbate yourself to these alternate universe fantasies about the destruction of Israel, go ahead, that's what you guys do five times a day.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Only you see the Israelis wanting to take the Russians out of Syria, the rest see you as the islamonazi stooge you are. This thread is about alleged incidents involving the IDF and Palestinian actors, if you want to post about Syria then either go to the Syria board or the M.E. board and mix with the other braindead conspiracy theorists. If you cant keep to the topic don't be offended if you are reported and/or ignored.
> ...



Israel doesn't need to occupy Syria you friggin ignorant moron, ha ha ha. OMG what a dumbass. 

Syria is self destructing on its own!  It's already lost its territorial integrity to ISIS, 300,000 plus Syrians have been slaughtered by your beloved Assad and millions of Syrian refugees are pushing their way into Europe.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, you have to realise this is average behaviour for jew boy IDF faggots.
> ...



Child being taken away is much better for him, rather than Palestinian cowards grooming it to be a suicide bomber or terrorist.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah the guy had nothing better to do but wrestle with a Palestinian kid. 

Pali nazi logic.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 5, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



And what do you say you are?  Just a "concerned" person sitting it Australia?  From all the causes and suffering in the world the Palestiian terrorist cause is the one that appealed to you the most?  Ha ha ha. Who are you kidding?


----------



## fanger (Sep 5, 2015)

Well Roudy, this is the israel/Palestine thread, what do you expect Papua new Guinea?


----------



## pbel (Sep 5, 2015)

fanger said:


> Well Roudy, this is the israel/Palestine thread, what do you expect Papua new Guinea?


It's a par course answer by the nuttiest Zionists on this board. They believe that two wrongs make it right for Israeli atrocities...
they just don't get that the Western conscience has outlawed aggression to seize others land especially unarmed civilians like the Palestinians.

Terrorism is a natural result of oppression.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2015)

pbel said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Well Roudy, this is the israel/Palestine thread, what do you expect Papua new Guinea?
> ...



Your position is of an apologist for islamic savages because it appeals to your insensate Joooo haterds.

Your canned cliche's and slogans: "Terrorism is a natural result of oppression." are juvenile and pointless.

Study islamo-history. Study the events in Algeria and Egypt during the mid 1990's to see what happens when Arab people, oppressed by authoritarian leaderships for a thousand years do when given the choice of who will rule them. Study the events of the so-called "Arab Spring" to see what happens when islamics are given the chance to throw off islamo-dictators.

If you want to save a bit of time, let me tell you. In all the circumstances when islamo-savages were given the opportunity for representative rule, there were obvious landslide movements towards Islamist parties that decreed there could be no debate about what was right and wrong since Muhammud (swish) had already revealed it all. What is it that always happens when islamo-savages get unfettered elections? What do you think that islamo-savages will vote for? Women parliamentarians and pluralism?

Islamo-savages are the true oppressors.

Why? Because for generations, with only brief periods of anything different, they've been ruled by despots, have no aversion to unconstitutional changes of government, and believe to the core of their being in their Isalmic fascism which means submission. Not only will they gladly submit to a dictatorial, theocratic state, but they'll positively rush out and make it happen.


----------



## pbel (Sep 5, 2015)

Hollie said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Hollow said, " Your position is of an apologist for islamic savages because it appeals to your insensate Joooo haterds."

Aside from your haterds (sic), I presume you meant hate, why would hate affect the veracity of my words? Dispute the words and my spelling instead of your insipid assaults when you give your usual reply of hatred clearly seen in your vicious persona and empty words.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



I've found the most effective way to confront apologists for islamo-savages is to spell out the history of islamist ideology and then let the apologists stutter and mumble because they're absent any ability at a coherent response.


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2015)

Many millions around the world must by now have seen the Nabi Saleh footage. It is impossible to assess the extent of the damage.

It is not that this clip is especially revolting. Nothing terrible happens. It is the face of the occupation, the present face of Israel, that imprints itself on the minds of the viewers.

For many years now, almost all news footage coming out of Israel has concerned the deeds and misdeeds of the occupation. Gone and forgotten is the face of Israel as the progressive state created by the victims of the most hideous mass crime in modern history. The state of pioneers who “made the desert bloom”. The bastion of freedom and democracy in a turbulent region.

That picture has long been wiped out. The Israel that presents itself to the world now is a state of occupiers, of oppressors, of brutal colonisers, of soldiers armed to the teeth who arrest people in the middle of the night and persecute them during the day.

This face changes the perception of Israel throughout the world. Every TV clip and news item adds imperceptibly to this change. The attitude of ordinary people around the world, also including Jews, is changed. The damage is lasting and probably irremediable.

The terrified face of young Muhammad Tamimi may well haunt us for a long time to come.




A frightened Palestinian boy vs the ugly face of the Israeli occupation


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 6, 2015)

pbel said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Well Roudy, this is the israel/Palestine thread, what do you expect Papua new Guinea?
> ...






 Still waiting for you to produce links to these alleged atrocities from an unbiased and non partisan source


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 6, 2015)

pbel said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 If you need to ask then you are further enmeshed in Jew hatred than we thought


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Many millions around the world must by now have seen the Nabi Saleh footage. It is impossible to assess the extent of the damage.
> 
> It is not that this clip is especially revolting. Nothing terrible happens. It is the face of the occupation, the present face of Israel, that imprints itself on the minds of the viewers.
> 
> ...






 Stage managed and pallywood propaganda that everyone now sees as another islamonazi fail


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Many millions around the world must by now have seen the Nabi Saleh footage. It is impossible to assess the extent of the damage.
> 
> It is not that this clip is especially revolting. Nothing terrible happens. It is the face of the occupation, the present face of Israel, that imprints itself on the minds of the viewers.
> 
> ...


Sheesh, Habib. Your posting of this nonsense only confirms you being a moron.

Israeli soldier overpowered by girl and women after he grapples boy

Questions have been raised over the authenticity of shocking images of a boy with a broken arm being held at gunpoint by an Israeli soldier after a 13-year-old girl seen biting his attacker is said to be a prolific 'Pallywood star'.




"Pallywood Star"

"Pallywood Productions"

Everything about the Pal'istanians is a fraud. An invented people with an invented identity.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 6, 2015)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Many millions around the world must by now have seen the Nabi Saleh footage. It is impossible to assess the extent of the damage.
> ...







 I don't think these idiots realise that this could lead to the IDF no longer going in with kid gloves, but with guns blazing and intent to harm


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Against unarmed women and children?


----------



## Indofred (Sep 6, 2015)

Jew commits crime/does something nasty
Someone points this out
You're an anti Semitic bastard
PS - I hate Muslims.

The Zionist lot are amazingly stupid - pointing out how saying anything against a Jew is hate, but going on to post hate about another group.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



A staged event brought to you by _Pallywood Productions, Inc.,_ a wholly owned subsidiary of _Islamic Terrorism Intl. Inc. 
_
Another event that defines the fraud of Pal'istanian Arabs.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Jew commits crime/does something nasty
> Someone points this out
> You're an anti Semitic bastard
> PS - I hate Muslims.
> ...


What was "nasty" about the Israeli soldier being made a part of the continuing Pal'istanian fraud?

The soldier ought to claim a royalty and seek payment for being in the Pallywood Production Studios short film. 

The amazingly stupid folks are you Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers.


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2015)

Do you not know how silly your lies sound?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Do you not know how silly your lies sound?


Do you know how silly your conspiracy theories sound?

You're promoting Pal'istinian fraud and when you're exposed as an accomplice to fraud, you get defensive and retreat to conspiracy theories.


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2015)

Heres some more sites reporting on your "conspiracy theories."

“IDF forces attempted to detain an individual who had been identified as throwing rocks. A group of rioters, including women and children, attacked the soldier in an attempt to prevent the arrest. The commander on site stopped the arrest in order to prevent an escalation of violence.”
Debate rages over filmed confrontation between Palestinian activists and Israeli soldier | Israel

Palestinian women, kids attack IDF soldier trying to arrest boy

Palestinian women, children stop IDF soldier detaining a minor - Diplomacy and Defense


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Heres some more sites reporting on your "conspiracy theories."
> 
> “IDF forces attempted to detain an individual who had been identified as throwing rocks. A group of rioters, including women and children, attacked the soldier in an attempt to prevent the arrest. The commander on site stopped the arrest in order to prevent an escalation of violence.”
> Debate rages over filmed confrontation between Palestinian activists and Israeli soldier | Israel
> ...


Don't be an accomplice to fraud. _Pallywood Productions, Inc.,_ exists only because you gullible types / insensate Joooooo haters are an audience. 

There's no reason for you to attempt to impose your stupidity on others. 

Back to your madrassah.


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2015)

You have more than enough stupid for one person


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> You have more than enough stupid for one person


That does nothing to lessen your being an accomplice to fraud.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

Telegraph and Daily Mail retreat in face of Pallywood story about child 'activist'

*Telegraph and Daily Mail retreat in face of Pallywood story about child ‘activist’*


As noted by CAMERA’s Tamar Sternthal, the Palestinian town of Nabi Saleh, near the Jewish community of Neveh Tzuf , is “where photographers gather every Friday to document repetitious scenes of Palestinian residents and international activists clashing with Israeli soldiers” and where activists often place their children in danger to score propaganda points.

Nabi Saleh’s most popular Pallywood child star, known as “Shirley Temper” (aka Ahed Tamimi), revived her recurring role as the symbol of Palestinian “resistance” on Friday, when she was seen attacking an Israeli soldier who had detained a rock-thrower during protests. 




Pallywood Productions, Inc., 

TV for the Stupid!


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...






 No against armed terrorists and rioters like those shown in the film, remember that stones are classed as a viscous weapon in most civilised nations and you can be charged with attempted murder if you throw them at people.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 6, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Jew commits crime/does something nasty
> Someone points this out
> You're an anti Semitic bastard
> PS - I hate Muslims.
> ...






 Islamonazis commit murder and the stooges claim that they were defending themselves and anyway the Jews deserved it.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Heres some more sites reporting on your "conspiracy theories."
> 
> “IDF forces attempted to detain an individual who had been identified as throwing rocks. A group of rioters, including women and children, attacked the soldier in an attempt to prevent the arrest. The commander on site stopped the arrest in order to prevent an escalation of violence.”
> Debate rages over filmed confrontation between Palestinian activists and Israeli soldier | Israel
> ...






 So if this was America and the suspect tried to evade arrest the police would be within their rights to shoot them and anyone that tried to help them evade the law. Arent you glad it was not American police/soldiers involved in the arrest ?

 Now the IDF should go out and arrest all those involved for resisting arrest and aiding a criminal, put them in front of a court and see what the worlds press has to say then.


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2015)

12 year olds?
The Worlds press has already spoken on this, and israel looks bad


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> 12 year olds?
> The Worlds press has already spoken on this, and israel looks bad


Who look bad are the Pal'istanian serial liars with their silly, staged "confrontation".

Yet another fraud added to the list of _Pallywood Productions, Inc.,_


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

*Fraud and lies. Brought to you by Pallywood Productions, Inc.*

Pallywood Productions. 

Our Moto:_ "Inventing fake news stories because our target audience is too stupid to know better." _
*
UK papers tone down 'anti-Israel' coverage of Nebi Salah clashes*

*UK papers tone down 'anti-Israel' coverage of Nebi Salah clashes.*


*Daily Mail and Telegraph change headlines critical of Israel after claims arise Palestinian family photographed clashing with IDF soldier are known provocateurs and that incident was staged.*


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2015)

Hollie said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > 12 year olds?
> ...


English is not your first language, or you failed grammar?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



You're embarrassed at being shown to be a total fraud just like your Pal'istan heroes. That's understandable. You bought into the _Pallywood Production, Inc._, fraud because you are the vacant minded, non critical thinking type that makes an audience for fraud and deceit.

_Thinking_ has never been an accusation hurled at you, right?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

*Gaza Man Caught Faking Injuries to Create Anti-Israel Media Bias? Here’s the Video Evidence*

Gaza Man Caught Faking Injuries to Create Anti-Israel Media Bias? Here’s the Video Evidence

“Pallywood” is a phenomenon that Israel’s supporters often use to describe the media manipulation that Palestinians resort to in an effort to turn people against the Jewish state. Individuals fake injuries and “act” as though they are hurt when they really are not — all in an attempt create a perception of Israeli aggression and mistreatment.


----------



## fanger (Sep 6, 2015)

They won again, Hasbara lost, will they name and shame the israeli , border guard who had his facemask ripped off?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> They won again, Hasbara lost, will they name and shame the israeli , border guard who had his facemask ripped off?


Well thanks, Habid. The Pal'istan scammers have been exposed yet again as a fraud.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 6, 2015)

fanger said:


> They won again, Hasbara lost, will they name and shame the israeli , border guard who had his facemask ripped off?






 Get it right pallywood lost big time and now the worlds media is reporting the truth.


----------



## Indofred (Sep 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Jew commits crime/does something nasty
> ...



QED


----------



## theliq (Sep 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


How Silly a response Roudy,commo'n I expect better from you...stop trying to imitate the Fool Phoney or the GHASTLY Hollie....you are better than that.steve


----------



## theliq (Sep 6, 2015)

Hollie said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


The Real Savages are Zionists,you know that CULT according to Pheo that Grunge Group that ORIGINATED IN BABYLONIA,...LOL.....your standard of prose and posts......are Insane...........to say the least


----------



## theliq (Sep 6, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Sorry ?????? True record and accurate reporting......as for your family they are Australian and Welcomed.....No doubt you are the Blood Soaked Sheep of your Family.......Don't come here,we don't want Zionist Racists like you anywhere near us.......suggestion apply for migration to Israel=Zion


----------



## theliq (Sep 6, 2015)

Hollie said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


If only......It was the Palestinians that lived in harmony with Jewish people for centuries and made lasting bonds,only with the emergence of Zionism did the tide turn you fool,with Ilegal immigration from Europe in the early 1900's and later a flood of Ilegals in the 20's and 30's did the real Zionist intent REAR ITS UGLY MONSTROUS HEAD......................Jews have No More Right to the Holy Land than I do.......because "God promised it to my people"

You are not what you say you are, and NEVER HAVE BEEN..Some Real Jews and Palestinians know that only too well,because they are the real Semitic peoples......you and your Possee are just "Blow Ins"


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 You are beyond saving as you are now making claims that have no basis in reality, and you are mixing up Zionism and islam


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 I could have went to Oz 40 years ago and could have owned it by now. You are the racist, so much so that your hatred consumes you to the point of delusion


----------



## theliq (Sep 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


You are beneath me,You are Not My Equal....refer to me as Sir from today.


----------



## theliq (Sep 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


"I COULD HAVE WENT TO OZ 40 YEARS AGO"......Thank God you didn't,your Grammar is sooooo poor,you wouldn't have passed the Aptitude Test to Migrate here.......Why would Australia want some Filthhead Hater like you in Paradise........As I explained earlier Israel=Zion is only what you are fit for.

You are NOT MY EQUAL,call me Sir from now

You and your stupid smiling face, doesn't mean a thing to mewww.youtube.com/watch?v=x2NLF3B-JJs


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 I am your superior in every way, and don't you forget it.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Wrong again big mouth I was head hunted and offered everything I could want. From a house and job to pension and private health insurance. But unlike you I was not a traitor or a sell out so I stayed and became your superior in every way. Even as a lover and that is what gets up your 14 year old nose in Brick lane.


----------



## Challenger (Sep 7, 2015)

Hollie said:


> *Gaza Man Caught Faking Injuries to Create Anti-Israel Media Bias? Here’s the Video Evidence*
> 
> Gaza Man Caught Faking Injuries to Create Anti-Israel Media Bias? Here’s the Video Evidence
> 
> “Pallywood” is a phenomenon that Israel’s supporters often use to describe the media manipulation that Palestinians resort to in an effort to turn people against the Jewish state. Individuals fake injuries and “act” as though they are hurt when they really are not — all in an attempt create a perception of Israeli aggression and mistreatment.



Interesting clip.  Now show the whole sequence of events not just a cut and paste 30 second "bite". Anyone can take two clips and switch them around so: "man walking around (before)" - "man carried off (after)" becomes, "man carried off (before)" - "man walking around (after)"


----------



## Hollie (Sep 7, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > *Gaza Man Caught Faking Injuries to Create Anti-Israel Media Bias? Here’s the Video Evidence*
> ...


Not surprisingly, you're in need of a handy conspiracy theory.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 7, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...





 Here goes with the full story that shows he is actually some director of the action


----------



## Challenger (Sep 8, 2015)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



...another hollow response from Hollie.


----------



## rylah (Sep 8, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



and Your attempt to pick at member's nick-names as a basis for an argument is very deep and helpful right?


----------



## fanger (Sep 8, 2015)

Now, Now dont get all _riled up rylah_


----------



## Hollie (Sep 8, 2015)

For all the absurdity, melodrama, fraud, waste and hilarity of an invented people with an invented identity who spend their days with a piece of paper taped to their backs that reads "kick me".....



Pallywood

*WE DO NOT PRODUCE LOVE STORIES
... only fake dramas*


----------



## fanger (Sep 8, 2015)

Site registered to  Registrant Name: Pierre Benichou
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: 47 sderot David Hamelech 
Registrant City: Tel Aviv
Registrant State/Province: IL-TA
Registrant Postal Code: 64880
Registrant Country: IL


----------



## fanger (Sep 8, 2015)

So, Jews run palywood too


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 8, 2015)

fanger said:


> So, Jews run palywood too






 No just the site that exposes the Palestinians lies, propaganda and blood libels.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 8, 2015)

pbel said:


> This is the face and the fate of the Israeli occupation...a young boy who will grow up and face his enemy rather than live like a Serf on his-own land...
> 
> View attachment 48767



The fear in the boy's eyes is a sight to remember.

Sadly, *only when you plant fear in their hearts they learn to respect you.*


----------



## fanger (Sep 8, 2015)

May they learn that from your tribe, are you ready for it?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 8, 2015)

They won't see fear from Jews. We went through Pharaoh, Haman, and Hitler.

They don't bring forth anything we haven't dealth with, before.


----------



## rylah (Sep 8, 2015)

Lipush said:


> They won't see fear from Jews. We went through Pharaoh, Haman, and Hitler.
> 
> They don't bring forth anything we haven't dealth with, before.



As I understand, Ishmael exile  will be the last one and if G-d helps it will come as a mercy and  Jews will be on the righteous side. But if otherwise
it can be a great punishment for many. Anyway people will have to deal with awesome events.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 9, 2015)

Lipush said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > This is the face and the fate of the Israeli occupation...a young boy who will grow up and face his enemy rather than live like a Serf on his-own land...
> ...






 No fear at all in that childs eyes, just hate for the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 9, 2015)

fanger said:


> May they learn that from your tribe, are you ready for it?






 Are the Palestinians because they were far from ready when Jordan mass murdered 50,000 after the failed terrorist coup


----------



## Hollie (Sep 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > May they learn that from your tribe, are you ready for it?
> ...


The arab-moslem world learned a lesson they haven't forgotten. 

During the early 1970's, Pal'istan Arabs were as dangerous to neighboring arabs as they were to the civilized world. Pal'istanians became perfect cannon fodder to placate arab-moslem hatred of Jews while the arabs-moslems could keep the Pals at a safe distance.


----------



## pbel (Sep 9, 2015)

Lipush said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > This is the face and the fate of the Israeli occupation...a young boy who will grow up and face his enemy rather than live like a Serf on his-own land...
> ...


Fear begets Hate, which will come back to haunt you...


----------



## pbel (Sep 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Even with the clear evidence of fear in a child's eyes, you choose delusion only a nut-case can expresss and enjoy.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 9, 2015)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...





 Which is the case now with the Jews who feared and hated the arab muslims, right up until they stopped fearing the arab muslims and started to win against them. Now it is the arab muslims turn to face 1400 years of fear


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 9, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...





 As I said no fear in that childs eyes, if there was they would be staring, dilated and empty.

 Everything that is happening is all the fault of the arab league and the P.A. not the Jews why had international law on their side from 1923. Yiu keep spouting international law saying the Jews are illegal immigrants and have no rights, yet not once have you produced a valid international law of the period that says these things. You come out with 21C international laws for acting in 1948/1949


----------



## pbel (Sep 9, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Invaders are not immigrants.


----------



## rylah (Sep 9, 2015)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Arabs and Muslims are brought to hate the different, even their fellow muslim arabs for being of another TRIBE..nothing to do with Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 So you are saying that all the arab muslims are invaders now, nice of you to admit finally they have no legal rights to Syria, Iran, Iraq, Egypt and all the other nations they have invaded and infested.
 The Jews had lived in Palestine for 4,500 years and they were granted 22% of Palestine for their national home by the lands sovereign owners and invited to migrate from all over the world. They did not invade as they where invited by first the Ottomans and then the LoN.

So stop spreading islamonazi lies and blood libels


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 10, 2015)

rylah said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...







 That is correct they have the typical islamonazi immature trait that if they cant have something then neither can anyone else. This means they would lay waste to Israel and make it a nuclear wasteland rather than let the Jews live in peace, then blame the Jews for the fallout stopping them from owning the land.


----------



## pbel (Sep 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Clearly your convoluted analysis of what I said is indicative of your mental condition.


----------



## pbel (Sep 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The worst blood libels have been spread by people living in your beloved England through Shakespeare's "Merchant of Venice."


----------



## rylah (Sep 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



The Islamist blood libels must be then the BEST?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Don't have any mental condition so you would be wrong again.

 But do explain why it is that arab muslims from arab nations are not invaders when Jews from Israel are ?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 And in recent times they were overtaken by islamonazi blood libels

 1) Jews harvest organs from Palestinians

 2) Jews injected melons with impotency drugs

 3( Jews injected melons with female aphrodisiacs

 4) ditto with gum

 Do you want more of the current islamonazi blood libels ?


----------



## pbel (Sep 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Hailing from the nut house again, provide the links to your blood libels.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> This is the face and the fate of the Israeli occupation...a young boy who will grow up and face his enemy rather than live like a Serf on his-own land...
> 
> View attachment 48767




disinformation again

this has already been proven pallywood

all you did was show you either can't figure out how to check fact or intentionally spread lie which weaken your argument and make you look like a fool


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 here you go



Latest Blood Libel: Fake Israeli Police Brutality Edition


New Blood Libel: Jews Accused of Harvesting Organs


----------



## pbel (Sep 10, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I really think you're wacked about blood libels, did you read this one reported by an Israeli newspaper? Google blood libel


Israeli doctors harvesting organs for international trafficking ring, Costa Rica says
Israeli MDs Harvesting Organs for International Trafficking Ring

Costa Rica says ring allegedly sold kidneys to patients in Israel, East Europe; Health Ministry: No knowledge of reported cases.

Shlomo Papirblat and Dan Even Jun 20, 2013 5:00 AM
 8comments Print  Subscribe now 

 2811 
 45 
Costa Rican authorities announced on Wednesday that they had broken up an international organ trafficking ring that worked with Israeli doctors and specialized in selling kidneys to patients in Israel and East Europe.


----------



## pbel (Sep 10, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > This is the face and the fate of the Israeli occupation...a young boy who will grow up and face his enemy rather than live like a Serf on his-own land...
> ...


Dear Fascist can you prove that this incident never happened as reported by the mass media...Proven by whom and a link Adolph.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...




>>four doctors, one police officer, and a pizzeria owner allegedly involved in the trafficking ring. Three of the doctors were arrested at the Calderón Guardia Hospital in central San José,
......the operation there was organized by a Costa Rican doctor named Francisco José Mora Palma.
<<

Two Costa Ricans traveled to Israel, were stopped at the airport in TelAviv, to try and sell their kidneys.

Technology knows how to 3D print kidneys so soon there might actually be a ready supply and attempts at trafficking will not be needed.  They will be able to legally sell the produced kidneys while others have to wait for donations.  Printed body parts are already a half billion dollar industry.

What will all those who traffic in libels and half truths do then?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 10, 2015)

pbel said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...




Really?  You want to play this game again?

Telegraph and Daily Mail retreat in face of Pallywood story about child 'activist'

Aren't you tired of this game yet?


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 11, 2015)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Did you see what the headline said   COSTA RICA SAYS.          So it is a blood libel by Costa Rica.   

 Do some research and see that organs need to be taken from a "living" body and then chilled. They have a viable life of 6 hours before they start to die and become useless. So harvested in Gaza and used in Tel Aviv would just not work would it.
 But rather than admit you have been suckered you run with the blood libels.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 So two people are prepared to sell their kidneys to Israeli's how is that organ harvesting. The same thing happens in the US all the time, and the selling of blood by junkies is still a common practise in the projects.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...






 They will never admit that the Palestinians are in breach of international law, Geneva conventions and most telling the UN charter. Preferring to place the blame on Israel every time because the world hates the Jews because of past brainwashing by priests and political leaders.


----------

